# want to get 50amps out for generac 7500



## redneck (Feb 13, 2013)

i believe i have an older generac 7500 gas generator, with a few 110 plugs, a round 3 prong 110 plug and a round 4 prong 220 30 amps plug, i have a Miller stick welder that can draw up to 50 amps, my question is, can I some how get the generator to put out 50 amps or even 40 amps out of the 220 so i can use it to run my welder? 

i have used it to run my welder with alot of circuit breaker popping, and the idle control does not work, which i know makes no difference (better for me because of less lag when i strike up an arch)
if this is possible i can get all the info you want off the generator but if not just let me know and i wont bother,
Thanks Yall


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

You can't. It's that simple. 50A x 220v equals 11,000 watts. Add 1/3 for overload protection you need a 15k generator to run that welder.


----------



## redneck (Feb 13, 2013)

so i could only get mabe 35 amps out of it max? 

i also have another identical 7500 generac and 2 smaller hondas with only 110 plugs
my welder can also run 460, can i get 220 or 460 50 amps by wiring both generators to a box? 
thanks again


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

******* said:


> so i could only get mabe 35 amps out of it max?
> 
> i also have another identical 7500 generac and 2 smaller hondas with only 110 plugs
> my welder can also run 460, can i get 220 or 460 50 amps by wiring both generators to a box?
> thanks again


No, you can't do this.

When using AC it isn't like putting batteries in series. The frequency has to be exactly right and synchronized on all the sources.


----------



## clutsh5555 (Mar 8, 2013)

How often do you run your welder at full output? Never?


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting plot there. Seems like a really nice read. Good luck with it in the future!


----------

